# A Very Detailed 1D Mark V Spec List [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/a-very-detailed-1d-mark-v-spec-list-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/a-very-detailed-1d-mark-v-spec-list-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>1D Mark V</strong>

Itâ€™s rare to see a spec list such as the one below. It goes down the same path as most information coming in. The 1D & 1Ds will be merged into the 1D Mark V. The 1Ds will be replaced by a more studio oriented camera and called something else.</p>
<p>Specs of the 1D MK V</p>
<ul>
<li>Image ratio w:h 3:2</li>
<li>Effective pixels 32,2 megapixels</li>
<li>Sensor photo detectors 32.5 megapixels</li>
<li>Sensor size Full frame (36 x 24 mm)</li>
<li>Sensor type CMOS</li>
<li>Processor Digic 5</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>ISO 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, 6400, 12800 (50, 25600, 51200 and 102400 Hi)</li>
<li>White balance presets 8</li>
<li>Custom white balance Yes</li>
<li>Image stabilization No</li>
<li>Uncompressed format RAW JPEG quality levels Fine,</li>
<li>Normal (can have ratios programmed)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Autofocus Contrast Detect (sensor), Phase Detect, Multi-area, Selective single-point, Single, Continuous, Face Detection, Live View</li>
<li>Digital zoom No</li>
<li>Manual focus Yes</li>
<li>Number of focus points 45</li>
<li>Lens mount Canon EF mount</li>
<li>Focal length multiplier 1.0Ãƒâ€”</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Articulated LCD Fixed</li>
<li>Screen size 3.2″</li>
<li>Screen dots 1.200,000</li>
<li>Touch screen No Live view Yes</li>
<li>Viewfinder type Optical (pentaprism)</li>
<li>Viewfinder coverage 100 %</li>
<li>Viewfinder magnification 0.76Ãƒâ€”</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Minimum shutter speed 30 sec</li>
<li>Maximum shutter speed 1/8000 sec</li>
<li>Aperture priority Yes</li>
<li>Shutter priority Yes</li>
<li>Manual exposure mode Yes</li>
<li>Subject / scene modes No</li>
<li>Built-in flash No</li>
<li>External flash Yes (Hot-shoe plus Sync connector)</li>
<li>Flash modes External / Radio Controlled</li>
<li>Continuous drive Yes (9.1 fps)</li>
<li>Self-timer Yes (2 or 10 sec)</li>
<li>Metering modes Multi Center-weighted, Spot</li>
<li>Exposure compensation Ã‚Â±3 EV (at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)</li>
<li>AE Bracketing Ã‚Â±3 (3 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)</li>
<li>WB Bracketing Yes (3 frames in either blue/amber or magenta/green axis)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Format H.264</li>
<li>Audio channels Stereo</li>
<li>Clips Yes (1920 x 1080 (120, 60, 30, 25, 24 fps, 1280 x 720 (120, 60, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (120, 60, 50 fps))</li>
<li>HD Modes 1920 x 1080 (120, 60, 30, 25, 24 fps, 1280 x 720 (120, 60, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (120, 60, 50 fps) FPS 1920 x 1080 (120, 60, 30, 25, 24 fps, 1280 x 720 (120, 60, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (120, 60, 50 fps)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Storage types Compact Flash (Type I or II), UDMA, SD/SDHC card</li>
<li>Storage included None</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>USB USB 3.0</li>
<li>HDMI Yes</li>
<li>Remote control Yes (N3 connector)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Environmentally sealed Yes</li>
<li>Battery Battery Pack</li>
<li>Battery description Lithium-Ion LP-E4 rechargeable battery & charger</li>
<li>Battery Life (CIPA) 1500</li>
<li>Weight (inc. batteries) 1228 g</li>
<li>Dimensions 157 x 159 x 80 mm</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Orientation sensor Yes</li>
<li>Timelapse recording Yes (by cable and PC)</li>
</ul>
<div><strong>cr</strong></div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2011)

The devil is in the details. Only 3 frames for AEB, i.e. reducing the 1-series spec to match the entry level Rebel line? Nope. 

I declare shennigans!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2011)

Good eye.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like a 5D Mark III to me...


----------



## peled99 (Aug 6, 2011)

120 FPS in HD, that's amazing. i thought that the 5D MK 3 should be the one with outstanding video specs.

what do you say? the 5D could top this one's video abilities?


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 6, 2011)

Another thing that caught my eye was that Canon has mentioned that they will add Thunderbolt to their cameras... I see no mention of Thunderbolt, only USB 3.0


----------



## sandro (Aug 6, 2011)

1080p 120fps yeah right


----------



## justicend (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing is interesting than 120 fps. If5D markiii will have it, then its something special to cheer about.


----------



## chito (Aug 6, 2011)

Would a 5D Mark III have 9.1 fps? Seems a bit weird to me. I guess the AEB _could_ be crippled to further differentiate it from a 1Ds successor, since the 1D is a sports camera.


----------



## dwischnewski (Aug 6, 2011)

Besides the limited bracketing, there are other things that make this rumor a litte unbelievable.

If they put in a SD, they probably would go for SDXC rather tah just SDHC. Especially if itcomes with a USB3 interface, which still is not all that common, especially in the Apple world.

120fps @ FullHD is about 1GB/min in data, would be a little much for a main photo tool, imo, though ot impossible.

At least the rumour points to the ISO race being finished. The ISO 12/25 would be welcome.


----------



## TimeLapseNinja (Aug 6, 2011)

justicend said:


> Nothing is interesting than 120 fps. If5D markiii will have it, then its something special to cheer about.



I agree, I really really hope the 5d has 120fps! This would be the one feature that would be the most potent in the battle between nikons d800 and sony's new slr's. Oh why Canon can you not build your dam intervelomeater into the camera. Please just do it and make it better then nikons (by letting you record until the card fills up and have some auto feature specifically designed for time lapse!!)


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 6, 2011)

The way the list is formatted it is like a leaked general spec list used from a online seller, or maybe someone who copied an online seller format and modified


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this is just an elaborate wish list. 
Anyhow, Canon, hurry up with a new pro camera. My 1D4 already has over 250,000 shots in her...


----------



## mattsepeta (Aug 6, 2011)

Im calling it... New 1Ds has an articulating screen!!!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Aug 6, 2011)

120fps for video would be amazing. I would be surprised if the video is still h264 though. Hopefully it will be improved with B-frames and at least a 50mb bit rate. And the an articulated LCD would be great.

Not sure if the list is real, but it's so detailed that whoever did it spent a good amount of time typing and formatting it. Looks like how B&H does their lists. So if it is a joke, then the person is obviously really bored and has lots of time on his hand. I'm hoping it's real.


----------



## Flake (Aug 6, 2011)

Just +/- three stops bracketing across three frames? a major downgrade for the 1D series cameras, the screen is very high resolution - SXGA 1280 x 960.

Flash mode radio controlled - that would be a new feature that's been predicted. There's no buffer / burst figure as to how many RAW frames can be shot in a burst - important for sports, paps, and journos.

No mention of a max sync speed either - something that's pretty important in a specs list


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 6, 2011)

and it does not mention ISO 50 but mentions H1 and H2 ISO's..
And i really doubt it will have an articulated screen.. or that the 2 cameras will merge..
most of the specs are no use for us to know like weight etc.. when the most essential info is missing like fps.


----------



## Dalepa (Aug 6, 2011)

3AEB would be a deal breaker for the surge of HDR folks. 




neuroanatomist said:


> The devil is in the details. Only 3 frames for AEB, i.e. reducing the 1-series spec to match the entry level Rebel line? Nope.
> 
> I declare shennigans!!


----------



## Flake (Aug 6, 2011)

Cannon Man said:


> and it does not mention ISO 50 but mentions H1 and H2 ISO's..
> And i really doubt it will have an articulated screen.. or that the 2 cameras will merge..
> most of the specs are no use for us to know like weight etc.. when the most essential info is missing like fps.



fps is quoted, it's 9.1fps


----------



## hutjeflut (Aug 6, 2011)

i really think most of it is a wishlist comeone 120 fps @ full HD no way most netbooks with a more powerfull chip have problems playing 25 fps full HD so either canon developed a silly fast chip or this is a wishlist.
im in doubt it can even do 720P at 120 fps as thats still a load of data if canon did pull that off they must sell some patents on that technique as that would be amazing.
also why would they mention no IS every caon user know thats in the lens this looks like website copy where they compare to nikons.


----------



## seanmcr6 (Aug 6, 2011)

640x480 video? 

um, no...I don't know anyone who would want that. 

A lot of these specs are far BELOW what the 1 series is all about. Professional features.

total shenanigans


----------



## Gcon (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm calling shenanigans too.

"Metering modes Multi Center-weighted, Spot" - just those two metering modes on a pro camera? Don't think so.

I also don't think they would have SD on this. 32MP at 9+FPS. Do you know how much data that is? That's a lot of freakin' data! They are going to be needing dual UDMA and probably dual Digic 5's for that.

I also don't think they'd downgrade speed from the 10FPS of the ID Mark III and IV. Speed is paramount for a sports shooter. 1 extra frame per second could be the different between getting, and not getting the shot.

Total shenanigans. Glad this is only CR1.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 6, 2011)

The overall feeling is of a list that was incompletely edited from a completely different camera's store spec sheet - as in a different manufacturer.

I tried plugging in a section of the list to Google and found somebody's old, but very similar, formatted list for the Canon A20...not all the categories are there, however. It's certainly possible that somebody took an existing list and added "features" as wanted, though. Plausible that it's from some store.


WarStreet said:


> The way the list is formatted it is like a leaked general spec list used from a online seller, or maybe someone who copied an online seller format and modified


This certainly doesn't look like Canon't own list. "Image Stabilization: No" would only fit for compacts or cameras with sensor stabilization (i.e. Olympus, Sony cameras). Similar problem with the "digital zoom" category.

Perhaps it's intentional reverse psychology (who knows what extent somebody will go to in order to fool people), but it appears that an "original list" was butchered (carelessly?) in losing parts. For example:

"Articulated LCD Fixed"
Missing punctuation (or just sloppy).

Plausible:
- Same viewfinder unit as the 1Ds III, 1D Mark IV (hopefully with the same large view as the 1Ds due to the sensor size, however).
- 640x480 doesn't seem as useful as a voice note function but could be used for much the same purpose. Depends on how simple or difficult (menu-reliant) it would be to set it up.
- "Clip mode yes" - on a similar note, while retaining the old 640x480 mode isn't unthinkable, what stands out here is that this feature is for the lower-end cameras so far. It would be a reversal of the "take pictures while shooting movies" modes of previous cameras, though a dedicated movie mode button makes it thinkable (ergonomically, I'm sure it would mess with the claimed continuous mode speed). I suppose it's possible for Canon to simply include the clip movie factory aspect of previous lower end cameras, though its actual value seems slight. I don't think this is an area where there has to be a tradeoff with some other feature, however - this should be mainly a firmware feature.

Implausible:
- The SD/SDHC spec could just be another typo, or just an old habit. However I would expect online retailers are going to list SDXC when it's available; should already be listed with some cameras...

Overall, it does make sense that the first of the Canon cameras to be announced would be a 1D Mark V, instead of a 5D Mark III, due to attrition of potential high end sales by the lower-end. It's not at all a certain bet though.

Also, with the sort of incredible throughput claimed (I haven't tried any math to see if 1080p120 and 32mpix are in the same ballpark in terms of throughput, partly due to uncertainty about the bitrate of the codec used), this might explain why some people have claimed dual DIGIC V processors are going to be used in some cameras. That initially seemed wasteful to me, but perhaps less so than producing higher-frequency or dedicated multicore style units for higher end cameras (which would be wasteful on cheaper, crippled cameras with cores or frequency locked out or lowered, though lower camera designs might still allow use of DIGIC IV). Here, however, there is no explicit mention of how many processors there are, let alone the DIGIC V's internal design, though it seems most likely that just one is meant (as the 7D spec sheets don't simply say "DIGIC IV," but rather "dual DIGIC IV").

I am thinking that the chip could be a new Sony design...we'll know later. If it's Canon's own design, they are in a good position. If not...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 6, 2011)

Gcon said:


> I also don't think they'd downgrade speed from the 10FPS of the ID Mark III and IV. Speed is paramount for a sports shooter. 1 extra frame per second could be the different between getting, and not getting the shot.


Yes, but then one should hope for 11 fps, or 12 fps, or something higher, of course - the data throughput of the system, dictated in large part by the need to pull the full 32mp of data repeatedly, is going to be the limiting factor here, not marketing / usefulness / wishes.

I recall somebody stating (not sure if a quote of a made-up source) a 240MB/sec throughput figure for DIGIC V, perhaps per chip, which doesn't fit squarely with either 9.1 or 10 fps and this sensor size. There may be some other part of the pipeline throttling that transfer rate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks like a fabrication by someone who never owned or used a 1 series camera and could not recognize when he put in geatures that are already better in the 1 series bodies.

Its not remotely believable.


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Aug 6, 2011)

I think that anybody who reads these kind of forums could have made up these specs... ???


----------



## trulandphoto (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree it looks like BS. How can an LCD screen be both articulated and fixed?


----------



## ssrdd (Aug 6, 2011)

Again H.264 ...........!!!!!!
canon grow-up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2011)

EOS 5D Mark III said:


> I think that anybody who reads these kind of forums could have made up these specs... ???



Actually, most of our readers could do better


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 6, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Format looks consistent with something like, oh, I dunno, doing a copy of the information from a page like the dpreview spec list page using the mouse.


Where is said list? That's the big weakness in this theory.


----------



## te4o (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like the typical incremental top up of the previous 1-generation with more emphasis on fast fps video - not illogical from business point-of-view. May be this is not a 1D-series spec but a 2,3,4 or whatever D (the weight factor precludes a 5) 
Don't expect your 2011 wishes to be fulfilled in 2011/12, guys. Let's leave some dreams for our kids as well.


----------



## sandro (Aug 7, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 5D Mark III said:
> ...



To laugh at us commenting


----------



## Etienne (Aug 7, 2011)

sandro said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



LOL ... exactly... "There are nuances with the information" ... best response yet!

I wondered why anyone would waste their time making up rumors. With the way some people swallow it up, it's better entertainment than the comedy on TV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2011)

Etienne said:


> sandro said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Or read them?


----------



## polpaulin (Aug 7, 2011)

and always that stupid AA filter


----------



## gene_can_sing (Aug 7, 2011)

Q. What's worse than someone who wasted a serious amount of time coming up with a fabricated 1D spec. list?

A. The people on this forum that over analyzed it, and wasted far more time than the original perpetrator.

So I suppose if it is a hoax, he got his intended reaction.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 7, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Q. What's worse than someone who wasted a serious amount of time coming up with a fabricated 1D spec. list?
> 
> A. The people on this forum that over analyzed it, and wasted far more time than the original perpetrator.
> 
> So I suppose if it is a hoax, he got his intended reaction.


Futility is a part of life, big deal!


----------



## macgregor mathers (Aug 8, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Q. What's worse than someone who wasted a serious amount of time coming up with a fabricated 1D spec. list?



A. The people who sell their equipment, expecting it's price to fall when the new equipment is actually announced.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2011)

macgregor mathers said:


> The people who sell their equipment, expecting it's price to fall when the new equipment is actually announced.



How about all those people who sold their 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS lenses in anticipation of the MkII version of that lens, only to kick themselves when used prices went UP by a couple hundred dollars once the new version was released?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2011)

Same thing happened with the 5D MK I, the bottom dropped out of prices for a few months before the 5D MK II and then they recovered.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2011)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > macgregor mathers said:
> ...



Well, $200 more in my pocket could be a PocketWizard radio, a CPL filter, a Pelican hard case, LR3, or 40 grande mochas at Starbucks...


----------

